# Need help new to raw feeding and new to forum



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

First and foremost I sincerely apologize for allthe questions. I am new to the site and new to feeding a raw food dietand I realize that these questions have all probably been asked 100 differenttimes in the listed threads....HOWEVER....as embarrassed as I am I am just approachingthis honestly so please do not pounce on me!! Long story short I have my own business, 3 kids (one inmajor league baseball) so super busy is an understatement so I have made it mygoal to spend as much time as I can spare going over all of the topics one byone. With that being said I have just had my first caseever of a severe yeast infection with one of my GS so I need to cut to thepoint to help him as this is breaking my heart to see him suffer. Belowis my story and my questions. Thanks so much for those that can help andsorry for the super long post.

I have had GS's for 17 years and never had onewith any kind of allergies. I have always fed a high quality feed. I have a soon to be 3 year old (Sept) intact male that was diagnosed by vet inMarch 2017 with a severe yeast infection. His opinion was it was directlyrelated to commercial dog food and suggested I switched. Afterresearching I felt what was best for him was switching to raw food. So ithas been approximately 60 days and he is doing about 80% better. CurrentlyI am feeding him either Chicken, Beef, Turkey, Neck bones, Pork, Sardines,Tuna, Some Beef Liver & Chicken hearts but he doesn't seem to care for themmuch, eggs, cottage cheese, string cheese, canned peas no salt, spinach orkale, pumpkin, green beans, yogurt, 1 tbs of cod liver oil, 1 tbs flaxseed oil. Below are the questions I still have.

1. Trying to find options preferably in theDFW to buy in bulk but can pay shipping cost if need be. I know abouttexastripe and have used them once. What else is out there? I ambuying the 20Lb beef or turkey at the supermarket, and the chicken. What else can I do to cut cost and still have quality? I just haven'tlearned the tricks of the trade yet so to speak.
2. Is there any other kind of filler Ican use besides Rice? I haven't been giving any sweet potatoes,yams, rice of any kind etc because that does break down into sugar andshouldn't be given to a yeast infected prone dog at all right? If correctis there any other substitute?
3. How much protein in GRAMS should heget? He currently weighs 95lbs but I think he needs to gain about 5-10lbs. I haven't been weighing his food just eye balling it so I think I am giving thecorrect % in weight but would feel better since all of his food is listed asgrams on the label then I could add that up better. Moderately active inwalks, chasing etc....but he goes with us almost everywhere including work buthe sits a lot there. I currently give about 80% protein with 1/2cup of something dairy, 1/2 of veggie and then the cod liver oil &flaxseed. Feed twice a day. 
4. Wanted to see if I could replace the codliver oil & the flaxseed with some type of oil that was together likeSalmon oil, Omega 3 ?? What do you guys use? 
5. This one might need to be in a separatepost (Thank God....I know right? LOL) but I feel like I have finally got him at80% but I still feel like he is eating something he is allergic to. Hishair is still growing back in but he still scratches a lot. ?? Vetsaid he had a real bad case because he didn't present symptoms that aremore common. He didn't have any ear issues at all and no paw issues sountil he got to the point that he started losing hair and itching then it wasunnoticeable to us. So what is the best way to start pinpointing what is actually the root of the allergy? 
6. Thinking I could get a blood test to seewhat all his levels are and see if I am doing the right thing and if soballpark cost? I love my vet but not sure yet if he is super onboard with the whole raw food diet. He was very happy at his 2nd checkupabout him looking 80% better but not sure he would have the nutritionalbackground to help as his suggestion was just to switch to Victor dog food orRoyal Canine. I tried the Victor since the new puppy I bought was on thatoriginally and he seemed to hold his own but nothing compared to the results Isaw when I started feeding him raw.

Thanks for your time and any recipe input would beappreciated.


----------



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

Sorry guys...I am not sure why some of my words are running together. How do I edit my post?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi bff and Welcome! :greet:
No problem! We ALL are learning everyday!!!

Couple of quick thoughts and comments:

*You won't be able to "pinpoint" what he is sensitive to because of all the ingredients he is getting. Elimination Diet = ONE protein only - for meals and treats.

*I don't believe this is a "complete & balanced" diet. Could you afford to purchase a commercially manufactured Raw product for a 12 week Elimination Diet?
Example (I have a list of others): 
*[FONT=&quot]Darwins: *This is delivered to your home: 
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Why Darwins: https://www.darwinspet.com/why-darwins/
2 Choices:
Natural Selections™ is our premium line of raw dog food. This grain-free, gluten-free mixture of free-range meats and organic vegetables will provide complete and balanced nutrition for your dog. All the meat used to produce Darwin’s Natural Selections™ were raised cage free or free-range, were grass fed, and are free of steroids or artificial growth hormones. 
Natural’s Selections: Beef - $5.45/lb: https://www.darwinspet.com/product/raw-dog-food-ns/
Or
ZooLogics™ is our more economical line of raw dog food, made with conventionally-grown meats and vegetables from the same farms that supply your supermarket 
Zoologic’s: Beef - $4.35/lb: . https://www.darwinspet.com/product/raw-dog-food-zl/

*Many dogs (my male included) are sensitive to Flax

I use a great High Quality, Human Grade combo....all mixed in one!: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]SH-EMP OIL* is made from:
*Canadian Herring* - very highest quality raw , unrefined from the deep cold waters of the Grand Banks. The fish is full body pressed – no heat , no chemicals – just the pressure of the press. The herring oil is a source of brain enhancing DHA/EPA, which can be converted by the body into Omega 3. Contains a higher % of EPA/DHA than Salmon Oil.
*Organic Canadian Hemp Oil:* cold pressed, contains omega 6, omega 3 (linoleic acid) , omega 9 (oleic acid), GLA composition (gamma linoleic acid) plus steridonic acid, chlorophyll and protein. It is full of antioxidant chlorophyll and naturally-occurring 8 compound Vitamin E . Does not contain THC
*Coconut Oil:* cold pressed, virgin, organic.. Contains medium chain triglycerides rich/high with lauric acid, Caprylic, Capric Acid medium chain fatty acid, Omega 6-Linoleic Acid. Coconut oil has many functions including feeding brain, and glands such as thyroid and adrenals, providing energy to muscles. It is also antimicrobial and anti fungal - 

Hemp oil and Coconut oil also provides an umbrella barrier to the sensitive omega 
3 ‘s. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.feedsentials.com/ (use the email to order. PM me if site is not up)

[/FONT]
 I would also suggest a high quality Digestive Enzyme (helps to assimilate food) & a ProBiotic (keeps the "good" bacteria in the gut). Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut (immune system helps fight allergens and MANY other things) it is *very* important to keep it healthy. 

Below are Human Ingredient Products made for dogs:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo: http://www.feedsentials.com/ (use the email to order)
*Gut Sense* (ProBiotic): http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense 



 [FONT=&quot]If you'd want to consider a "natural" approach, these 2 products can help:
*Collodial Silver* is a natural anti-biotic and anti-fungal and is used as a topical: 
https://glacierpeakholistics.com/collections/frontpage/products/colloidal-silver-2-oz-spray
&
An Herbal called *Glacier Peak Holistics Gold *.- added to his food can help the mange and the yeast: https://glacierpeakholistics.com/collections/frontpage/products/glacier-peak-gold-1oz-tincture
"A unique blend of antibiotic/anti-viral/anti-fungal herbs that can be used for bacterial infections, as well as mites that cause mange. Also works well to balance candida albicans yeast overgrowth. Ingredients: Olive Leaf, Mustard Seed, Black Seed, Pau D'Arco, Cloves, Astragalus, Lobelia, Slippery Elm" 


Moms 
[/FONT]


----------



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi bff and Welcome! :greet:
> No problem! We ALL are learning everyday!!!
> 
> Couple of quick thoughts and comments:
> ...



Thanks Moms...I will check into all those links. That one website appears to be getting reworked but I will keep checking back.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

bffgsdtexas said:


> Thanks Moms...I will check into all those links. That one website appears to be getting reworked but I will keep checking back.


I PMed you! :wink2:


----------



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

*Momto2gsd's*



Momto2GSDs said:


> I PMed you! :wink2:



Thanks for the pm. I did get it however I am unable to reply till I have 5 post. I have tons of questions. Would you be able to email or call? I can give you my email or phone #. Since I can't pm you would you be willing to send me yours in a pm and then I can send you mine thru email and/or call? I need lots of help and I am trying to research all of this but it is so confusing and one site contradicts another site and of course none answer all my questions. LOL...No worries if you are not comfortable with any of this. Posting thru here will probably get better once I figure it all out and then reach my quotas to be able to do more but so frustrating trying to communicate in the interim. :grin2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

bffgsdtexas said:


> Thanks for the pm. I did get it however I am unable to reply till I have 5 post. I have tons of questions. Would you be able to email or call? I can give you my email or phone #. Since I can't pm you would you be willing to send me yours in a pm and then I can send you mine thru email and/or call? I need lots of help and I am trying to research all of this but it is so confusing and one site contradicts another site and of course none answer all my questions. LOL...No worries if you are not comfortable with any of this. Posting thru here will probably get better once I figure it all out and then reach my quotas to be able to do more but so frustrating trying to communicate in the interim. :grin2:


I think you can pm after 5 posts.

Check your pm. :wink2:


----------



## bffgsdtexas (Apr 2, 2017)

I think this should count as my 5th post....hopefully....Thanks so much and I am reading absorbing right now and will forward my 1000 questions via your instructions. THANKS!!!


----------

